# Do I need a multiswitch?



## spciesla (Sep 15, 2003)

I recently ordered a two room system with 2 Hughes HDVR2 DirecTiVo receivers and a triple LNB dish. Do I need a 4x4 multiswitch. If I do, is the Channel Master 6904IFD the way to go? All wiring runs will be less than 100 ft.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tward (Feb 11, 2003)

I ordered a Three Room of the same that it sounds like you did and no I did not need a multiswitch at all, so I would think that you wouldn't either!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

The phaseIII dish comes with a built in multiswitch so it will support two TiVos out of the box.


----------



## harvey_g (Nov 3, 2003)

Will I need a multi-switch with 2 DirecTiVos and 2 standard receivers if I use a triple LNB dish? Same setup with a double LNB switch?


----------



## jwwahly (Dec 21, 2003)

2 tivos equals 4 wires add two more ird,s and yes with a triple lnb dish you need a 8-way multi-switch with power supply if im reading you right


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

When I had DirecTV installed last August, I specifically requested a triple LNB dish which looks at 101/110/119. The dish came with a built-in switch that I can hook up to four outputs. Since a DirecTiVo works best with two inputs, having two DirecTiVos would max out the switch. However, the switch requires no power, so all I have done is put a UPS on my DirecTiVo.


----------



## jwwahly (Dec 21, 2003)

sorry mark all the triple lnb sats use an 8-way multiswitch that comes with a power supply. these switches do work best with this plugged in we have been on service calls where the cust gets only half the channells and found the installer did not use this under the same idea only to have to hook it up to make the system work properly


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I can only speak from experience. I've had two DBS configurations so far:

a. A Dish receiver setup consisting of a 501 and two 301 receivers. Initally, it also consisted of a 110/119 dish, but a dish pointed at 148 was added the following year.
b. A DirecTV setup consisting of a HDVR2 DirecTiVo and two HBH-SA receivers and a triple LNB dish that is pointed at 101/110/119.

For the Dish setup, I initially had a SW-44 , then a SW-64. Both switches required a power inserter on the line going to switch output one.

For the DirecTV, there is a switch as part of the Dish. No power is required beyond what is provided by the receiver. All four outputs are being used-two for the HDVR2 and two receivers. I cannot add any more receivers without replacing the multiswitch. If that occurs, I may need a powered switch. But not now.


----------



## jwwahly (Dec 21, 2003)

Understood But If You Want To Add More Than Four Ird's You Take The Four Wires From The Dish To An 8-way Multi Switch. Yes You Go From One Switch To Another It Is Similar To The Channel Master 4x4 But It Is A 4 Input With 8 Output So You Can Run 8 Ird's From One Triple Lnb Dish. If You Wanted To You Could Get A 16 Way Switch But Now You Are Getting Into Mdu's And Stacker Units


----------



## jwwahly (Dec 21, 2003)

The Type We Are Useing Is A Trunkline Svi Model 35-trdtv48 4x8 Multiswitch With Dc Power Thru Coax. Meaning Place Switch Inside After The Ground Blocks Because This Type Is Not For Outdoor Useage. Run Your Four Wires From The Dish To The Switch Then You Have Access To 8 Outputs. Also Use The Dc Power Supply To Keep Voltages At A Norm. As I Said The Furthest One Away Ussually Loses Half Of Its Transponders Due To The Switch To Switch.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

When I had the HD receiver added, it came with a new oval triple LNB dish and an Eagle Aspen 4x8 multiswitch since this receiver was line #5. It is a powered switch.

And, jwwahly. I'm guessing that someone complained about the lack capitalization in some previous post. So now you do it to every word.


----------



## jwwahly (Dec 21, 2003)

No i didnt do that i think i think it was the system.That would be to much work but thanks for noticeing  the eagle aspen is a good switch just watch to make sure it doesnt burn out or cause problems.We were told that dtv recomends the powered switch. But i do understand what you said.Also what i find pathetic is that i have been doing installs for three years with D* with a one year hiatus withE* and every time i ask for any info on anything the H.S.P. is unwilling to provide it.so what you have is a very smart feild tech who is falling behind in the newer tech stuff.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have that switch mounted inside. So I'll check it for any overheating. With the advances in technology it is very difficult to keep up normally. But, to have information hard to get is downright stupid.


----------



## jwwahly (Dec 21, 2003)

I just got a computer in oct. it is my first one.Thank god for these forums it's giveing me all the info i'm looking for on certain things such as d-way and any other info on tivo other than the half hour video they require you to watch. It really helps me and the cust. when i know more than they are willing to supply. Myself and several others have a good idea as to why they are not willing to give us to much info but trust me these forums and any links are being passed on to my co-workers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only bad thing I see about the triple LNB dish is that you can't add an OTA/cable feed to the built in multiswitch to feed all 4 outputs at once. I know about diplexers and the 5x8 multiswitch, but I don't need 8 outputs and diplexing 4 cables is a pain. Why didn't they put an input for an OTA/cable feed? Poor design if you ask me.


----------

